# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay Hà Nội đi Dubai giá rẻ

## toiyeuhanoipho89

Dubai một nước thuộc các tiểu vương quốc Ả Rập thống nhất thu hút lượng lớn du khách bởi sự phát triển chóng mặt. Để đặt *vé máy bay Hà Nội đi Dubai giá rẻ*đến chiêm ngưỡng những công trình kiến trúc ấn tượng bạn chỉ cần liên hệ tới *Đại lý Emirates.

Xem thêm : Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan
>>>>>>>>> Vé máy bay đi Bangkok

Thông tin chuyến bay bạn có thể tham khảo:



Đến Dubai bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng công trình đảo cây Cọ.Đây là hòn đảo nhân tạo lớn nhất thế giới trải rộng trên diện tích 560ha, có hình dáng như một cây cọ, hòn đảo này được mệnh danh là kỳ quan thứ tám của thế giới. Bắt đầu xây dựng từ năm 2001, từ khi được hình thành vô số khách sạn nổi tiếng đã xuất hiện trên đảo và nhiều nhân vật nổi tiếng thế giới đã có biệt thự tại đây. Trong đó khách sạn 6 sao Atlantis chiếm một vị trí lý tưởng trên đảo và được xem là một trong những khách sạn đẹp nhất thế giới, một công trình xây dựng đặc sắc của Dubai.



Khách sạn Cánh buồm Dubai (Burj al-Arab), một trong những công trình độc đáo của Dubai.Khách sạn 7 sao này được xây dựng trên một hòn đảo nhân tạo cách bờ biển Jumeirah 280m và được nối với đất liền bằng một cây cầu riêng biệt. Khách sạn cao cấp này được xây dựng theo kiến trúc mang hình dáng cánh buồm với hệ thống chiếu sáng hiện đại, tạo nên một khung cảnh tuyệt đẹp khi màn đêm buông xuống. Burj al-Arab đã trở thành một biểu tượng đặc trưng cho Dubai giống như nhà hát Opera của Úc hay Tháp Pisa của nước Ý.



Với vé máy bay đi Dubai bạn sẽ được tham quan và mua sắm tại Candylicious, một cửa hàng kẹo khổng lồ đặc biệt nhất thế giới, rộng 1.000m2 nằm trong trung tâm mua sắm Dubai Mall của Công ty kẹo Candylicious Dubai. Đây là nơi bán bánh kẹo lớn nhất thế giới với ước tính nó có tất cả những loại bánh kẹo trên toàn thế giới và cũng là một điểm khám phá thú vị. Hiện, cửa hàng này đã được Kỷ lục Guinness thế giới ghi nhận là cửa hàng kẹo có kích thước lớn nhất.



Với phong cách trang trí độc đáo, nơi đây được mệnh danh là một giấc mơ ngọt ngào của tuổi thơ. Không chỉ quyến rũ trẻ con, tại đây du khách sẽ tìm thấy đủ mọi loại kẹo khác nhau với mọi hình thù kỳ lạ và cảm thấy mình trẻ lại vài tuổi trong thế giới màu sắc sống động, vui nhộn từ hàng hàng lớp lớp bánh kẹo.*

----------

